# Does anyone remember the group Saga?



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Heard one of their songs the other day, and was feeling nostalgic as they were the first concert I ever went to, at Maple Leaf Gardens. 
They seemed to be enjoying a ton of commercial success at the time, had some really slick songs and production, as well as a great stageshow. I really like the way the guitarist and keyboardist played off each other.
I also really liked the way the guitarist sound was very dynamic. Lots of well articulated staccato notes, leading to harmonic squeals, and then deep growls. Very advanced for its day IMO.
But then "poof", they just disappeared.

Anyone have any stories?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Very good band, in an eighties kind of way. I saw them in their infancy, when they were known as "Pockets", at the Islington Tavern. There was hardly anyone there so they came and chatted with us during the break. If I recall, a couple of the guys were in the band Fludd previously. I think they changed their name due to a conflict with another recoring artist with the same name. There just aren't many keyboard bands around anymore.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Ian Crichton is a monster guitarist. 

Their ex-drummer Steve Negus is from my home town of Grimsby. Lots of drummers from Grimsby and Beamsville (Peart, Greg Critchley, etc)

Here's one of my favourite solos

[video=youtube;fBL1naEfzAQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBL1naEfzAQ[/video]


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

on the loose had the coolest twin solo between a keyboard and a guitar that i ever heard. aside from that, they were a little too euro for my tastes.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

They were big amongst my class-mates in grade 7. 

I was more Jack and Diane for pop music, KISS and RUSH for more rocking tunes, my good friend Jim was more into Ozzy Osbourne, and my good friend Dave was more into The Cars. Though we did know of the band, and we did listen to them on the radio, we never ran out to purchase any of their works. By grade 9 I hit a lull, Jim went to a different High School, Dave left the country, and our gang just kinda grew apart. After some explorations into YES and King Crimson and Kate Bush and Peter Gabriel and Pink Floyd and Jethro Tull, by grade 11 I had changed to focus more on The Smiths and Cocteau Twins and similar 4AD labeled groups.

Now, some 30ish years later, I still enjoy Saga when I hear them, or someone brings them up though I still do not really see myself as a fan.

Special note, there is a new Saga band floating about, pretty woman singing, nice voice, hate filled white supremacist racist bitch that should be shot on sight, do yourself the favour and leave the trash in the ally for the rats to eat.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> If I recall, a couple of the guys were in the band Fludd previously.


Keys and 2nd drummer I think. Fludd was a big favorite of mine growing up. Man, Pilling with that white LP Custom - loved it!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Saga played at my high school - I think I was in grade 9. They lost money because almost no one went (including me, sadly), Right after that they went to Europe for a bit and when they came back they were HUGE - playing Maple Leaf Gardens, which, for a high school student at that time, was the pinnacle of musical success.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I saw Saga open up for Max Webster and Rush at the Gardens on New Years Eve. I can't recall the year so I must have enjoyed the show.

Kidding. 


They were great for sure. The guitarist lives in Brantford I think. I think they were one of the first big bands to use Simmons electronic drums in their shows.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> on the loose had the coolest twin solo between a keyboard and a guitar that i ever heard. aside from that, they were a little too euro for my tastes.


That's what I LOVED about them. They don't sound Canadian.


----------



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

I, too, loved them - saw them live in about 1985?. Great show, great players - Chricton really is a phenom.

Regards


----------

